# November 2011 TOTM Vote



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

*--------------------------WINNER--------------------------*
Congratulations to James Ludlow
James Ludlow is the November TOTM winner!


*----------------------------------------------------------*


AND.....

TOTM vote is finally here. 

I have resized all of the pictures to fit your screens. If you want the original, click the image and you will be able to see it. The names of the tank owners will be shown in the TOTM poll. Please do not base your vote on who owns the tank, but rather which tank you like the most.

Voting Rules
1. *One vote per person per contest per month.* 
2. *Don't vote based on the person who submitted it.*
3. *Vote on the tank, not necessarily the photo.* 
4. *When posting comments, keep it on topic.
*For a full list of the rules click here.

Please note the number above the picture you would like to vote for. This is the number you will use in the poll above.

1. snyderguy


2. giggitygiggity


3. James Ludlow


4. StripesAndFins


5. Betta man


6. OhYesItsMe


7. platies pwn


8. iToxiiK


9. Mikaila31


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Now wait, shouldn't the same rules apply where we don't know who's tank is who's?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you look at past TOTMs I have always included the names. PM me if you have a problem with the rules. The rules will not be a discussion in these threads.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job everybody! All of these tanks look great. I wasn't aware I was surrounded by pros!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Nope, no problem :] Tanks looks great though! Quite impressed with mikaila's. What are the darker green plants on the right side?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

snyderguy said:


> Nope, no problem :] Tanks looks great though! Quite impressed with mikaila's. What are the darker green plants on the right side?


Thats a jungle of nothing but cyrpts. Both wenditti green and brown. If they had their way they would take over the whole tank.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting. I had the same thing and when I bought the plant, it was a very healthy white-ish green. But now it's green green!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mikaila does the cyrpts grow fast or slow? and whats to the left of the tank? Fast slow?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Voted for james simply because I find the style appealing, though it felt bad because I recall reading they are all fake plants. I aspire to have my newt tank like that one day, but for now I have just ammonites, molten sand (hit by lightening!) resolidified and petrified wood. BOOOORING

Edit: I wish I had voted for betta man. His troll tank is glorious. Also, Mikaila31, I really wanted to vote for your tank. I find your planted-tankness AMAZING and I am jealous. However, it just wasn't my favorite to look at. Sorry!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

If James ever goes true planted..watch out for this aquascape master! This tank looks great for being artificial plants. Good job


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

This contest says "vote on the tank, not necessarily the pic" but the POTM has had complaints of the opposite- voting on the fish rather than the pic!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I just take a quick glance at all of the tanks and wherever my eye stops, I vote. And my vote is entirely my own preference.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ponera said:


> This contest says "vote on the tank, not necessarily the pic" but the POTM has had complaints of the opposite- voting on the fish rather than the pic!


The POTM contest should be like that. *PHOTO* of the Month.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

My sincere apologies to grogan. I overlooked his photo when compiling this vote. His tank should have been 1 of the 10 photos, but somehow, I missed it. 

Grogan, I can either post it on the thread to be viewed, but not voted on, or I can hold on to it until December. Your choice.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Grogan, I can either post it on the thread to be viewed, but not voted on, or I can hold on to it until December. Your choice.


Or be reasonable and do a re-vote. He entered in this vote, he deserves mention. If his pic is better people will change votes, if not, they won't and nothing changes.



Ghost Knife said:


> The POTM contest should be like that. *PHOTO* of the Month.


You're right. Bad pics of pretty fish should always win over talent. My mistake,


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ponera said:


> You're right. Bad pics of pretty fish should always win over talent.[/IMG]


No. What I am saying is that a blurry photo of a colorful fish should not be voted on. A crystal clear photo of even an ugly fish should get more votes.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Please keep the conversation to only the aquariums. This is NOT a place to discus the rules and fairness of the games.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Here we go again...

Tanks look great guys, nicely done. I can honestly say all of these look great. Even the tanks with the bare minimum look good. They're well balanced and simple.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I already talked with bmlbytes and there is no need for a re-vote. Its was a simple mistake and there is no need to make a stink about it. Ill be in next months contest.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I had no idea those plants were all fake lol. Fooled me. Looks great though!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

giggitygiggity said:


> I had no idea those plants were all fake lol. Fooled me. Looks great though!


I didn't know they were fake either. It does look great.


----------

